# My Egg Hatched Tis Morning!!!!!(pics Inside!!)



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

hello as most of you have been following my eggs were supose to hatch today yesterday and or monday but the egg hatched tis morning at 6:45 am it was soo cute i lifted mom and ther was a baby siting in the bottum 1/2 of the shell 

well i havnt posted pics and i have only one but its a great one 

well here is mom some one told her it was time to take a break










And here is the dad someone told him it was a boy or was it a girl????










*1 day old*

and here is the baby someone told him it was time to come out of the shell












well the one and only baby is here what do you think????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks just a like a baby pigeon!!!! LOL. Just kidding. It's a cutie. Congratulations. I know you've been counting the days. Now just watch it grow and enjoy it.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol thank you so much your the first to post do you feel special


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> lol thank you so much your the first to post do you feel special


You bet I do.!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol thank you for posting but i cant stay on any longer to watch for more posts i got to do the dishes 


oh my friend has a banded pigeon in her barn so im gonna see if i can pick it up from her she says they let it go but it comes back and dont know how to read the band ( but i do so ill keep you posted on that too ) and if i get the bird or the band ill post on here im not expecting to keep it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

Congratulations on the brand new hatchling!

I'm so happy for you, and mom and dad


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh wow, Michael, what a beautiful little baby pigeon. I know you are soooo happy. I am too, for you. 

Well, grandpa, whatcha going to name it?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Wonderful baby!!!! Baby Pigeons are soooo cute anyways, I do have to say that the Momma is georgous!!!! If anything ever happens to my Pesto that is what I want next is a cinnamon. I think they are so beautiful!! Congratulations again


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!​*How wonderful Michael.  

Such a little darling you have there. 
Take in all you can, as they grow up soooooo quickly. 
Mom & Dad are absolutely beautiful. Baby will be equally so.  

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

congratz!!!!!on Your New Addition To The Pigeon Family!!! 

Great news to hear your eggs {Well your pigeons} lol eggs have hatched and everything is going good for you and your pigeons the squaby is soo cute my gosh so tiny and yellow hehehe.


Great pics momy and dady pigeon are wounerful looken birds and im shur there son/daughter shall turn out as great looking as them!!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michael,

Congratulations!!! Best wishes and best of luck with the beautiful new baby!

Linda


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you all so much  only one egg has hatched i think their will be only one squab out of the two and as for a name i dont know .... i want to see what he looks like maybe s/he will be all white or brown w/white or a mix of brown white and grey  i was thinking i was going to name him Chi whitch means soul or life form but i dont know yet i might name him based on color

oh yeah if and when i get the pigeon from my friend natile i want to see if i can keep him/her he seems so nice from what ive been told but if the owner wants him back ill give it to him/her


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i love mama the best because she has a bull eye  but i love dads color better he has more of a devined look .. more of a change in tone were as mama looks like the grey and brown mix but i love them both even though paps is my sisters pigeon


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL, FINALLY!  

CONGRATULATIONS MICHAEL!!

I HOPE ALL WILL GO WELL...WE WILL BE WATCHING!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i got new pics today 

well here they are

here is papa and the baby with the egg









here is cutie









and here is cutie again









*2 days old*


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Awww new pics so cute looks like dady pigeon doesent like being touched lol looks protective does he slap your hand at all or bite when you try to check out the squab.

Great pics.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

Well grandpa...we wan't more pictures.  

Also, when was the other egg laid? It may be a dud or not, but DO NOT remove it, as it may still hatch.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Michael, thanks for the latest pictures. Everyone looks just wonderful. I know you love them to pieces.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol the dad and mom dont like humans as much as stach and flash  lol stach and flash love me and when ever the hear me wistle they come up to the screen and poke their heads over to see me

and dad wing slaps me and bits both at the same time and mama just bites me but i want to make sue baby is feed healthy and doesnt die  


and you want more pics  

well i guess your in luck  im soo nice here are some more


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

here are the pics


baby birds eyes are getting bigger 










and dad let me take the pic with him partly standing  look no hands










*3 days old*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie! I'm glad daddy cooperated with you.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol thank you the nest sure is poopy on the edges didnt dad's dad teach him to stand over the edge so it falls out .... when will dads learn


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well im going to get off now please post in the mean time


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Michael,

You caught him brand new. He appears to be saying "Hello World! Make Room For Me". Very nice pictures, you'll be able to show him those when he is big.

Feather


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

stach_n_flash said:


> i got new pics today
> 
> well here they are
> 
> ...


Awww! that baby sort of tugs at my heart strings.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

haha theirs already room for him 

and he is adorable does he look to be a normal size for a 3 day old pigeon?

and i will be bandind him monday after school


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

mom took out the babies cracked eggs so i had to sweep them up today and scince i didnt want to bother them when their egg hatched so i didnt clean the pen for 4 days  wow is it smelly but i cleaned it today and made upgrade to blue bar pen its so much better now ill have to post pics soon 


i definately have a boy and a girl blue bar 

this is when you know you have a brat boy pigeon 

you put him in the pen then you put the female in pretend to leave he starts to coo and drag his tail on the ground and then chase's the girl around when she doesnt want him on top of her he grabs her by the back of the head and sist their with her like "whats next??" hes just now maturing  and then i step in and pic the girl up and i put her up on the ledge


----------



## fireballsst (Apr 5, 2006)

Good news and good luck with everything!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you fire so far so good


----------



## fireballsst (Apr 5, 2006)

flash,Check out the (new baby bird topic )if you have time.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i did how are your babes i only got one


----------



## fireballsst (Apr 5, 2006)

Our babies are doing good,Even with the bad weather! I just think baby birds and cold and wind don't mix,But they are safe and happy and have good shelter.I hope you have many more baby birds in you furture


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Your birds are lovely and the baby adorable. He'll poop over the edge of the nest when he is older and a little more mobile.

I tend to leave the nest for about 8 or 9 days before I clean out and, from then on, it seems to need doing every day!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i cant clean out the nest because they took so long to build it on their own i thik they would hate me if i just through it away


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol ok i think the biries eyes are opend because when dady stands up he wabbles over to his **** and hides in his feathers  the other eggg hasnt hatched yet and i dont think it will i just got back from getting the grit and he looks alot bigger than yesterday


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

how do you become a moderator


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

stach_n_flash said:


> how do you become a moderator


lol

you have beautiful pigeons and now the baby is born you have a new pet to love


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Shoot! ...*

I'm possibly a month away fom getting a pigeon, I have to wait until my friend Lonna has some available. It's kinda hard to wait 'cause I won't be back in L.A. until sometime next month.

DARN IT!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Michael

Your baby's eyes won't open for a few more days. They start with a little slit and in a day or so after that, they're usually open fully. I wouldn't handle him for a week or two because they're very "wobbly" and can't even hold their heads up too much.

About your moderator question, I think Bigbird, the owner of this site, picks the moderators but I'm not really sure.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> About your moderator question, I think Bigbird, the owner of this site, picks the moderators but I'm not really sure.


Bigbird certainly does have the final say about who is asked to become a moderator. He sometimes suggests a member for becoming a moderator but usually accepts input from the existing moderators and members about who they feel would be a good moderator.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

do you think i would be a good moderator ? 

i am happy i found our he didnt open his eyes yet  but if i cant hanbdle him for 2 weeks how do i band him ?? is that the only exception ... well im glad hes in our lives and is still good and healthy great mom and dad plus i got grit today he grew soo big in one day ill post pics


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

little fat baby with a little dome  thats my baby










my birdy hiding its head 

*4 days old*

can i band him tommarow ???


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

stach laid her un fertile egg today 

so im going to release them tommarow and when they come back she will be good an energized to have her 2nd egg the fallowing day  im going to take them 3 and 1/2 ,miles away their used to free fling so this will be grand


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Michael,

The baby is really cute and it is so nice that the daddy is allowing you to take a peak. Just be careful when lifting him off the baby.

You are not flying mom and dad, are you?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, the baby is soooo cute - fat and cuddly.

I think you can handle the baby to band him. Seems like you have to band them when they're just a few days old so I don't see a problem with that.

Maybe Lovebirds (Renee) can give you that info.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Michael, the baby is soooo cute - fat and cuddly.
> 
> I think you can handle the baby to band him. Seems like you have to band them when they're just a few days old so I don't see a problem with that.
> 
> Maybe Lovebirds (Renee) can give you that info.



I band my babies at 6 days old, but once in a while they aren't really big enough and it comes off so you have to check them the next day. If my memory serves me...........these are rollers and I believe they are a little smaller than homers so you may have to give them another day. Also, and some may not agree with me but the bird that is going to lay the egg??? Don't fly her until she's laid it. Her body is in the process of forming that egg and although it's not going to really hurt her I think it would be best if you just leave her in the loft until she's got both eggs laid. JMO


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ahh what cute pics the little guy/girl has gotten so chubby since the last pic lol so cute i cant wait till my eggs hatch they should start today any way great pics also will you be naming this squab?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i banded the bird today he is only 5 days old but i have small little bands and it went on and it was just a little bigger then his leg  i think its good 


i didnt get to see your post before i let her free fly but i let stach go mom and she flew fine 

i let flash go and it was his first time free fling and he has a really bad wing problem he can fly but he doesnt stay up in the air long he crashed in the next door neighbors yard i tried to catch him but the dogs startled him then i tried to catch him with a net and he took off he can still fly but hes on the roof of another persons house so he will come home when he wants to be feed ( stach and flash are both trap trained)


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I was wondering what you you would name it too, here's a name I thought sounded nice.

Hobbes 

Ever heard of the comic strip Calvin & Hobbes?

Hobbes is tiger and Calvin's best friend, I thought that it'd be a nice name fior your new pigeon...by the way are you gonna keep it or sell it when it gets old enough?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Hobbes 

Ever heard of the comic strip Calvin & Hobbes?

Hobbes is tiger and Calvin's best friend, I thought that it'd be a nice name fior your new pigeon...by the way are you gonna keep it or sell it when it gets old enough?

lol i love that name  haha 

and yes i have we have 2 of the thick books 

yes im going to keep and and flash never came home  

hes a grea bird nice and younge so i think hell be back tommarow for food he cant go to long with out

and stach took 1 and 1/2 days to come back the first time lets hope its the same with flash 

because if he doesnt come back i cant buy any more.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad to hear that you like the name please let us know how Hobbes (the squab) is doing, from the looks of things he (maybe a she) seems very cute.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol ok i might not name him hobbes though so please dont get mad at me


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> i let flash go and it was his first time free fling and he has a really bad wing problem he can fly but he doesnt stay up in the air long he crashed in the next door neighbors yard i tried to catch him but the dogs startled him then i tried to catch him with a net and he took off he can still fly but hes on the roof of another persons house so he will come home when he wants to be feed ( stach and flash are both trap trained)


Why in the world would you let a pigeon out that you KNOW HAS A BAD WING????? That doesn't make any sense.................


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Why in the world would you let a pigeon out that you KNOW HAS A BAD WING????? That doesn't make any sense.................


... i didnt know if you read up before it says it was his first time out free flying i have never scene him fly before


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and i dint know he had a wing proble befor because his cage is 4 feet x 4 feet and he flew fine in their but its long distance his bad at i think... im still waiting for him to come home


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

flash still hasnt come home  

update on baby pigeon
we banded him again today because his old one fell off so i put the same one on again today and its staying on their for good 

he is growing like a weed well ill keep you all posted


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

no1 has posted 

i have new pics of my baby birdy he is really cute moma and papa are sitting in the nest box but not on him at the moment allowing me to get this shot  lol if you are wondering why their not sitting on them its because its kinda hot here  78 F

i know its not that hot but here is the hottie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

he's so cute!! Can you wash that plastic egg? It looks all poooy!! LOL


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol that egg is real


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> lol that egg is real


is that one you know is not going to hatch. Sure hope it doesn't get broken. That will be nasty.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

yes its not going to hatch should i take it out?

look at my new thread


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> yes its not going to hatch should i take it out?
> 
> look at my new thread



yes I would take it out. I just looked at the baby pic again and he's in a nicely built nest and I think is old enough to not have to worry about spraddle leg. Yea, that egg would stink and make a mess of the baby if it got broken accidently. 

PS: I already answered your other thread. I'm quick dude!!!!!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you ill take it out and while im out their ill see if flash is eating and if the band is still on the baby


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Awww that squab is getting cuter by the days and weeks so adorable and chubby. 

Keep the pics comming even mom and dady pigeon.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

ok ill keep them coming 

i took the egg out of the nest like you said  and the band is still on the bird you can see the little blue band 

and do the mom and dad spend less time on the nest when its warmer during the day?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MICHEAL, It's been about 8 days since the hatch the parents will spend less time as the baby gets older.The important thing is that they sit the youngster during the night.Hold off on taking pictures for a few days because to much disturing is not good,if you feel that you need to take pictures do it every 2 or 3 days.I know that the first baby is a new exsperance and you want to see it all, but go easy. GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol yeah i havnt been in their taking pics for a while if you notice i skipped form day 5 to day 7  lol im tring to stay out more and more i just cant wait till its weaned and i can make him people frienly


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

the baby is going great he has white and dark grey quils coming out of his body now  hes gotten huge i cant believ how pact the nest would be with 2  lol well hes growing like a weed

lol and my dad is thinking about letting me get some pet mice  i have want one or two for sooo long but instead dad let me get fish and then they died then i got birds and now i want some mice  lol


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I also like mice, they're really cute, especially the white ones

they're so cute and small 










but i really don't like rats

are mice intelligent animals, are they as intelligent as pigeons? maybe more,

But I wouldn't want one running around the flat, becuase it may get lost and I won't be able to find it, also they might try and chew electricty cables, so how are people supposed to put them in cages? becuase then it wouldn't be enough space for them

also how long do they live for?

at least they can't fly off, so I wouldn't have to worry about that

they have cute tiny hands and you can pet their soft fury heads, they would be a more ideal pet for me than pigeons


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

LondonPigeon said:


> I also like mice, they're really cute, especially the white ones
> 
> they're so cute and small
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention the mouse thing, I also like mice but I prefer Rats. My other sister(she's 28) has 2 chinchillas which are kind of like giant mice but have a squirrel like tail.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol you get a fish tank or a hamster tank and its really big for a mouse and they live for 2 years and are sextualy mature at 3 weeks of age 

ok i have a big question to ask

i took the baby pigeon out of the nest and put him in a new clean one with a bowl and earlyer before i had taken the old nest out, mom and dad were building a new nest in the opposite corner of the box... i have never seen them feed the baby but he has been getting feed when i dont watch but since they built the new nest they dont really spend much time with the baby is this normal?

will they still feed the baby?

and he is getting bigger now the tips of the quils are starting to become feathery hes 11 days old now


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> lol you get a fish tank or a hamster tank and its really big for a mouse and they live for 2 years and are sextualy mature at 3 weeks of age
> 
> ok i have a big question to ask
> 
> ...


It's quite normal for them to start leaving the baby alone at this age. As long as the new clean nest bowl is in the same spot, they should continue to feed the baby. Mom may still sit on it or with it at night but during the day they will mostly just feed it and then leave it. Sounds like she's getting ready to lay another set of eggs. Is the nest bowl just like the one that they were in? I have had one pair of birds a couple of years ago stop feeding their baby because I gave them a clean bowl but it was not like the one that was dirty. By the time I realized what had happened they had abandoned the babies so I had to foster them out. If you changed anything, I would keep an eye on them. They can be funny about "new" stuff...


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol well guess what i think we have another baby on the way

yes i put the bow in the same spot made with the same material she let me pick up the bby with out pecking me 

well i only picked him up to see if his crop was full and their were tons of tiny seeds in it 

well yeah mom and dad reject the baby not full but to the point were it would cry for them and they would just leave the nest box.

so my only solution ... after they built the nest i said thats enopugh mommy your a mean bird and i picked her up and put the baby under her with the egg she just laid and i said you decided to hatch the egg your respouncabilty be good with hobbes or you will never see him again and i will let stach and flash foster him because their eggs were laid long ago 

and yeah i keep the name hobbes i love it


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, I'm not sure just what you did with the baby? Are you saying you cleaned the bowl, put fresh stuff in it then put the new egg and Hobbes in the bowl? You're gonna need to keep a close eye on Hobbes because your messing around with them may stop them feeding him altogether.

Besides, it is the father that would usually feed Hobbes after the mother lays another egg so don't be so hard on mom. 

I love the name Hobbes too. Birddogg came up with a good name. We had a Calvin and Hobbes also. As a matter of fact, the one we named Calvin is now our "Ginger". When we got ready to release the group they were raised with she was so tame we just kept her. Because we couldn't be absolutely sure it was Calvin we just renamed her Ginger. But I'm almost 100% sure she was Calvin originally. Our Hobbes was one of the cutest we ever had. Very small at first but looked great when we released him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> lol well guess what i think we have another baby on the way
> 
> yes i put the bow in the same spot made with the same material she let me pick up the bby with out pecking me
> 
> ...


You really need to put the baby back in the other nest bowl. I'm not sure that Mom will continue to feed it while sitting on eggs. Normally, she wouldn't......that would be Dad's job while she sits on the eggs, plus the baby will be to big for her to sit on it AND keep the eggs incubated at the right temp. Just because they weren't sitting on the baby doesn't mean they weren't taking care of it. They were doing what pigeon parents do. Feed the baby a few times a day and other than that, the babies are left alone. If you wait to long to put the baby back, both parents might just abandon it so I would do it right away.

OK. just read your post again. The baby crying is normal. The will start squeaking every time they see the parents whether they are hungry or not. That's just their way to get attention and maybe an extra bit of food. Just put the baby back and let the pigeons do what they know how to do. OK?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Hobbes...*

Glad to hear everyone likes the name, when he gets older he'll probably respond to it. I've heard of a Bichon Frise named Hobbie(I don't how it's spelled) but I think its Aribic or Morocan for "Sweet heart"

Excuse my spelling, I really need to find out what happend to the dictionary I usually use.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol im happy to say i put the baby back in the old nest and he survived the rain storm that came through im thinking about giving my sister the mom bird skye for the next baby she has were supose to each get a baby but only one hatched so she let me keep it well i was going to make a deal with her if the pigeons had 1 it was hers but heres the deal i was going to ask her ill take the baby and you keep the mom and from then on you get all the babies  she liked that but hasnt answered yet 

oh yeah i need to get the camera i got my mouse yesterday she is the sweetest mouse i have ever seen but yeah ill have to show you the baby to can forget


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well i got some new pics today im going to post them in pics and stories but ill post the baby pics here


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

may 10 Just hatched today
may 11 2 days
may 12 3 days
may 13 4 days
may 14 5 days old
may 15
may 16 7days old
may 17
may 16
may 19
may 20
may 21
may 22
may 23 He is growing bigger now he is 14 days old now








*****************


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

haha he knows how to poop on the walls now  so theirs so much to be cleaned once hes grown up so much work but so enjoyable


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

...."so much work but so enjoyable". Boy, Michael, I can relate to that. 

Little Hobbes is just beautiful. Such a cutie.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you so much if you would like to see the newest member to our house and family go to pic and story sharing 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15727


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is a very beautiful baby, Michael! Thanks for the pictures!

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you alot i love hobbes soo much  hes a keeper  and a cutie


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Please keep posting about Hobbes, he's soo cute!

almost as cute as our 10 month old pug, Bentley.


----------

